# First projector question



## chirochris (Dec 26, 2011)

This is my first post but have been reading and researching for a while...I am looking for a projector for home theater...my set up is---

Room size --- 13 x 20
Single row seating ..couch about 13-14 ft away screen
Full control light..basement no windows
106 inch tab tension motorized screen..matte 1.0 gain
Onkyo 709 receiver 
Episode series 500 surround w sub
Mx 3000 remote
Ceiling are 8 ft but steel beam about 8 inch run above couch across room
Gaming and movies 90%...tv alittle

I really like the Epson 3010 projector but am making my self confused with all research 

Some tell me this will work with a ceiling mount about 14 ft back but below the beam

Thanks alot..alot of great knowledge here for sure


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

for the money now and days...I would go for the benQ 6000 or the panasonic 4000, of which I own.


----------



## chirochris (Dec 26, 2011)

i dont really see that much of a difference in the panasonic 4000 and the epson 3010...definetly want 3d..what do you see as the biggest difference...the epson is 1350$, have not looked at price of the other one yet..

the reviews on the 3010 have been really good, havent heard anything bad yet

thoughts?


----------

